# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Gia công chế tạo gối đỡ

## CKD

Đang có nhu cầu dùng gối đở phi 15, nhưng săn hoài mà không thấy, phải làm sao giờ?
Xong ngay... 1 phút 30 giây... DIY là có chứ gì  :Big Grin: 

Vật liệu Nhôm 6061, dày 20mm

Từ ý tưởng đến hiện thực


Version 01.. chưa có ngàm định vị.


Update Version 02.. có thêm ngàm âm/dương định vị chính xác hơn









Version 01 & 02 sánh đôi

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Boyred2000, kametoco, Khongnickname, kimtan, namrex, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

sao không tính toán có phốt chặn bụi luôn chú , thấy phần nhôm 2 đầu còn khá dày.

----------


## CKD

Do cây vít không tiện trụ cho phót chặn.. nên không có đó đại ca  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

---  Nói thiệt bí lắm mới làm em nó, làm mấy món này nhớ cẩn thận, vì không đạt chuẩn vuông góc thì khí lắp ráp nó bị nghiêng phần bạc đạn đỡ so với visme bi thì khi quay sẽ bị nặng và bị kẹt khi siết ốc chặt tay. Nói chung sẽ có nhiều vấn đề với đồ DIY nếu anh em chưa có kinh nghiệm.
            ---  Sẽ có 1 bài nói rõ những sự cố khi lắp ráp cho anh em biết, có thể đầy đủ trượt, visme bi, ụ đỡ nhưng sẽ có người ráp chạy cực êm, có người ráp vào chạy rào rào mau hư hỏng.
           Em chuyên ráp máy nhỏ, nên chỉ có thể nói kinh nghiệm máy nhỏ, còn bác CKD có kinh nghiệm ráp máy lớn xin bác CKD phụ trách phần máy lớn nhé.

----------


## culitruong

Vẽ chuyện. Vầy củng xong

----------

Gamo, mechtechpro09

----------


## culitruong

Cảnh cáo mod viết sai chính tả nhé :

đỡ chứ không phải đở.

Tớ sai từ cũng chứ không phải củng

Nguồn bác anhcos

----------

